
Beyond data and model parallelism for deep neural networks - feross
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/06/12/beyond-data-and-model-parallelism/
======
eslaught
A bit late to the party, but just FYI, this research uses Legion, a next-
generation runtime system we're developing for distributed task execution [1].
Part of the subtext of this paper is that Legion is just much, much more
efficient than TensorFlow's execution engine....

[1]: [https://legion.stanford.edu/](https://legion.stanford.edu/)

